# Zacconi Savinelli Baby Lusso Lever



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi folks,

just showing here a few pics of my little manual lever. But I´m not sure if it is the right place.

I´m a newbie here







, so just tell me where.

It is Zacconi Baby lusso, labelled as Savinelli it was sold in the UK. Zacconi has small workshop near Milano. The father went bankrupt at some point, but the son took over and opened the workshop again. Solid build, quite heavy for the small footprint, triple chrome plated.

Produces a nice ristretto. Foaming milk also easy.

Small grinder, not bad for its size.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice photos

Love to see a clip of it in action

Whats the dinky little grinder next to it


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

The grinder you can buy it there too, but I´m not sure if they are manufacturing the grinders also, maybe the housing. It is a nice set with a small footprint and a great wife acceptance factor ; )

Filming an pulling the lever is a bit unhandy... will see what I can do.

By the way, is uploading photos ok, because my dropbox link somehow wasn´t accepted?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah uploading photos is fine

Whats the burr size of the grinder?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Is it much the same as a la pavoni?


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

lovely looking shiny lever - very similar in style to the La Pavoni from the pics.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, it is very similar to La Pavoni, manual pressure and size.

I think it might be a little heavier and due to the brass triple plated chrome not rusty under the drip tray.

The grinder has conical burrs rather small ones, not measured yet.

I also have a K30 grinder, which makes the better grind, but the dinky small one does a finer grind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are on ebay quite often

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/espresso-coffee-machine-/111526371966?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item19f77d627e


----------

